# Anyone know a broad inventory Kornit DTG fulfillment printer?



## brbernas (Aug 31, 2016)

Been in business just over a year selling officially licensed apparel, and am getting overwhelmed manually fulfilling. I know this has been asked a million ways, but does anyone know a DTG provider that prints on most anything Bella + Canvas sells using a Kornit printer of any kind? I'm not so much fixated on price as I am the variety of B+C blanks I can get and the non-prepress/non-hover print process of Kornits.

GAFY is getting out of the biz (at least new biz, I hear), and Dream Junction isn't doing heathers yet off Shopify.

The usual suspects (Aura, Printful, Cat) don't have the catalog that I need.

Tall order, but thanks if you can point me in the right direction.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out the printer shown in this Bella video. Maybe they can help.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/bella-canvas-x-youtube/t799089.html


----------



## brbernas (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks, Joe!

That's Dream Junction. They are awesome, but I need high minimums to get at their heathers and triblends as of right now. They are running 100% cotton and limited heathers out of Shopify right now. 

I can definitely see them being what I need in the future.


----------



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

Amazon uses Kornit


----------

